# New Style Attachment, EZ-WORKHORSE, BOOM AND PALLET FORKS ATTACHES IN REAR ON 3 POINT



## JohnWhayne (May 10, 2015)

FOUND HERE;
https://www.facebook.com/ezworkhorse?ref=bookmarks 

What do you think.......Looks pretty cool.......:friends:

Also;

http://www.ezhitch.biz/


----------

